# DLT 3000 Steering



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

My DLT 3000 steering seems real loose. It was a floor model, so it was put together when I bought it (Aug 2003). I just figured it was not bolted tight or something. I have taken it apart and put it back together twice now, and it is still loose. Taken apart to the point you would put it together if it was shipped new. I have been to Sears to look at other new ones, and they seem tighter. Anyone have any ideas on what may be wrong.

I love it otherwise, adn thsi is more of a bother than anything, as I can still turn as sharp as I am supposed to etc? It just feels loose.

:tellyou:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

When you say loose, do you mean a lot of free play in the steering wheel? or slop in the steering axle itself?


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Agree,

free play in steering. Once it engages, it is fine.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Sounds like the play may be in the sector gear, to be sure rock the wheel left to right and watch each componet of the steering. You should be able to tell where the slop is comming from. This should be a warranty deal IMO because of safety. Most likely, someone forced the wheel turning it when it was a display.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Mine has a sloppy sector gear also. Never really bothers me that much. You get used to it. Mine got sloppy from not greasing it. I will replace it sooner or later.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Mine has a sloppy sector gear also. Never really bothers me that much. You get used to it. Mine got sloppy from not greasing it. I will replace it sooner or later. *


That would be the first place I would look. Not sure how you would correct it if it's in there. I'm with leolav, it is definitely a warranty issue.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Replacing should correct the issue. Not sure, but I don't believe their is any adjustment.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey guys, Thanks! I turned the wheel back and forth like you said, and looked at all the steering componets. I don't know what a sector gear is, so I will discribe what and where I think the problem is. The steering wheel is connected to a steel rod that goes down to the axel, on the left wheel as you set on the tractor. At that point there is a little section (pivot point) that when the wrod moves it should make the wheels turn. It is that point that the play is coming from. It seems to rock back and forth on that pivot point as you turn the wheel. Like I said, once it connects , either right or left it is fine, but this is what is loose. There does not seem to be anyway to tighten anything down at that point. 

Is this the sector gear? This does seem like something that would come loose as a show room model, with kids just turning the wheel back and forth. 

How do I proceed? Call Sears, or just let it go, as my one agrivation?

eace:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The sector gear is at the opposite end of the steering wheel on the steering shaft. You have to crawl under the tractor and look up at it. It will be half moon in shape with teeth on it.

Where you indicate the problem is, is at a knuckle joint in your steering linkage at the steering axle. Did you check to see if this is tightened properly into its socket?

Do you have a digital camera where you could get a pic of this?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Same story I have with mine. I will replace next time I place a parts order with Sears.

I think they are like $10.

Easy to replace too.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The part that goes throught the axle has a nut on one side and two flats closest to the knuckle. You need to check and see if this is tight by using an open end wrench on the flats and another on the nut. If that doesn't work, remove the nut and pull the knuckle out of the axle. The knuckle should move freely but be a little stiff. Inspect the hole in the axle, shoul be round not egg shaped. 

Being a floor model shouldn't affect that area. The steering came hooked up at the factory. The tractor was probably all assembled in a crate with the exception of the seat and steering wheel when it was received. 

I think I'd call Sears if I were you. If you didn't take the added warranty, you'll probably have to take it back to the store.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't have a digital camera, but have access to one. IF I can get it I will take a picture of the area I am talknig about, to make sure your advise is for that right area. It may be Monday.

Thanks again. In the mean time I will look at the tightening like you said.

:clap:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hopefully that will do it. Understand, with all the connections in the steering linkage there is going to be some play. Good Luck!!


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

*here is where play is in steering*

Here is a picture I took, of the area where the play is the steering seesm to be at. I am pointing at the area witha screwdriver. Of the above comments, which location is this?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Tie Rod*

That is one of your tie rods does it have alot of play in the ball and socket is it adjustable maybe you can adjust it to take some of the play out of it as long as the ball and socket isn't to worn.
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yep, Tie rod... Should be a simple fix.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I disagree. That appears, by the way it's oriented, to be the drag link coming for the steering gear. Regardless, it's pretty much the same knuckle joint they use for the tie rods. Is the slop in the knuckle itself or where it passes through the steering connection? If it's in the knuckle itself, these are relatively inexpensive to purchase and easy to replace. If the slop is in the area where it passes through the receiver, check to make sure it's tightened up good. If that doesn't do it, take it off and inspect the hole it passes through to make sure it is not eggshaped or warbled out. If it is, you can drill it out a little larger and insert a bushing in it. If this tractor is less than 2 years old, you may have a warranty issue.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

ok, 11 years later. I never fixed it and it never got worse. it has now broke tonight. the rod going into the ball tube is all covered by a rubber tube. do I just put the rod with the hole back onto the ball and cover it with the rubber tube? is a part missing in the yard somewhere? any ideas?


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

If I follow, your rod end has failed. You can patch it with a presto pin and hose clamp or just buy a new one for 10 - 15 dollars. Without looking at it, I'd guess that it's threaded for 3/8 - 24, which is a pretty common size for rod ends. If you still have your owners manual and parts book, just look up the part number. 

It looks like a "Rod End, Female W/Stud, 3/8-24," but that's purely a guess. 

Good luck,
bolillo

By the way, nice follow up on a thread you started more than a decade ago. I never last in a forum for such a lengthy period of time. Political correctness, advertisers mandating certain speech, and the fact that I'm not permitted to call new equipment the junk like it is lest I cause offense to another usually dictates that I don't last very long, but my hat's off to ya.

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

bolillo_loco said:


> If I follow, your rod end has failed. You can patch it with a presto pin and hose clamp or just buy a new one for 10 - 15 dollars. Without looking at it, I'd guess that it's threaded for 3/8 - 24, which is a pretty common size for rod ends. If you still have your owners manual and parts book, just look up the part number.
> 
> It looks like a "Rod End, Female W/Stud, 3/8-24," but that's purely a guess.
> 
> ...


I knew i had talked about that same area when the tractor was new, so i did a search and there it was. saved me time on posting a new picure too.


----------

